# Yard Office



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

My recently extended yard looked too empty, so I thought it needed something - perhaps a small building. 

One of my books had a picture of WY Tower at Frankfort. 









Nice, but I wanted a brick building. So, I shrunk the dimensions down a bit and made it brick. 

The basic structure is acrylic. As an experiment, I mixed up some Magic-Sculpt and spread it over each side. I then pressed some Precision siding brick against the Magic-Scuplt and the result sort of looks brick like.  Same for the foundation. 

The door and windows were made from styrene strip. The smoke stack is brass.


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great little building... Nice Job


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice looking brick!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

bruce, retirement is agreeing with you!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

That is a great techique with great results. I will certainly like to see how it holds up in the outdoors. 
Very nice.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it Bruce. Nice and simple yet effective. I was thinking about trying the same thing if I ever get my new layout moving along. I'm glad you did it first. Did you need to spray something on the Precision Plastic first? 

Doc


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. 

I wet the surface of the Magic Sculpt before pressing the Precision sheet against it. I guess I could have done it the other way around.  

I'm going to be very interested to see how this thing survives outside.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

A terrific concept, Bruce. And it looks great too! Now then, in using Precision Plastic sheet, what did you do about the corners? Did you bend the sheet to go around them? As you may recall, one of my complaints about Precision Plastic (or any other) sheet is that if you cut it to go around a corner, you end up with gaps where the bricks meet. I know someone on MLS said the stuff bends, but so far I haven't tried it. Anyway, what did you do?


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, 
No bending. I did one side at a time...so it was more carving than anything. 

However, the Precision sheets DO bend. I've bent them a lot. My Textile mill has more corners than most buildings....


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

when I have spare time I enjoy going to each persons site and looking at the great shots and helpful hints. You guys are great for sharing. I have a huge list of favorite saved sites, Richard, I just looked at the trestle and building shots and they're great. Bruce's page is great also, and I couldn't begin to name everyone else, except to say Thank You!!!!Joe


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking lil' structure Bruce. Can't have enough of those. I'll be interested in how well it holds up also.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

The GIANT Glove in the outfield at AT&T Park is sculpted in Magic Sculpt. Your building should hold up fine! 
Russ


----------

